
Call-A.P.P.L.E. – Complete 1980 Set - kristianp
http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/1405/Call-A-P-P-L-E-Complete-1980-Set/
======
codetrotter
What is it? What does it do?

The linked page doesn’t really tell me anything.

~~~
cicero
Call-A.P.P.L.E. was an early magazine for the Apple II. I think it had lots of
code listings, as was often the case with computer magazines back when it was
common for computer owners to type in much of their software.

~~~
chriskinsman
Fond memories of it. The offices were in Renton, WA down where Ikea now is.

They sold Apple ][ hardware also. First memory card with 256kb came from
them...

------
sonofgod
Or get a quick fix now (probably not complete)
ttps://archive.org/search.php?query=subject%3A%22Call-A.P.P.L.E.%22el

------
cicero
I missed this museum when I was in Cambridge. I may have to go back.

